# Vollbild in Spielen ohne schwarze Balken "erzwingen"



## Bullz (4. Mai 2015)

Hi, habe nun einen größeren 4k Monitor zugelegt und habe festgestellt das in einigen ( vor allem älderen Spielen ) ich schwarze Balken unten/oben aber auch links oder rechts habe.

Auflösung verwende ich natürlich immer eine 16:9 Auflösung wenn dies Möglich ist. Falls das Spiel dann ein wenig " gezerrt " aussieht könnte ich damit mehr Leben als mit den hässlichen Balken.

Einwerfen möchte ich folgendes kommische Phänomen.  
Rune Classic wird mit 1024*768 als Vollbild angezeigt. Weitere Auflösungen stellt das Spiel mit schwarzen Balken da.
UT2004 geht erst gar nicht bis 4k rauf und zeigt in jeder Auflösung Balken an bei mir....

Das sind nur Beispiele bei mir  Gibt es sowas wie eine "perfekte Lösung" mit der ich der Graka befehle alles Vollbild zu malen ?


----------



## Malkolm (4. Mai 2015)

Das hängt vorallem von deinem Monitor ab, da dieser idR die nachträgliche Skalierung bei Auflösungen != nativer Auflösung vornimmt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (4. Mai 2015)

*Flachbildschirm-Skalierung ändern 
In „Anzeige, Desktop-Größe und -Position einstellen“ passen Sie die Auflösung von Anwendungen an Ihren Monitor an. Interessant ist diese Option, wenn Sie beispielsweise einen Breitbildschirm besitzen und ein altes Spiel im 4:3-Modus spielen wollen – ohne Verzerrung und daraus resultierende Qualitätseinbußen. Die Auswahl "Anzeige" unter dem Punkt "Skalierung vornehmen mit" streckt den Inhalt auf die ganze Fläche, was der Monitor selbst ausführt. „Nvidia-Skalierung mit festen Seitenverhältnis verwenden“ streckt das Bild ohne es zu verzerren, dafür können links und rechts schwarze Balken bleiben. „Keine Skalierung“ zentriert das Bild in der Monitor-Mitte und in Originalgröße.

Quelle: PCWelt.de*


----------



## Stueppi (4. Mai 2015)

Du kannst im Treiber einstellen ob es sein Format behalten soll oder aufs Vollbild skaliert werden soll.


----------



## TempestX1 (4. Mai 2015)

Bullz schrieb:


> Einwerfen möchte ich folgendes kommische Phänomen.
> Rune Classic wird mit 1024*768 als Vollbild angezeigt. Weitere Auflösungen stellt das Spiel mit schwarzen Balken da.


Du könntest mal An enhanced OpenGL renderer for Unreal Tournament probieren.
Da die DLL (*runeglr15.zip*) (zu finden unter* Latest news*... also nicht die oberen Dateien nehmen, die sind etwas älter) für das Spiel ziehen (DLLs gibt es dort übrigens für UT, Unreal, Deus Ex und Rune), entpacken und in das Spielverzeichnis kopieren (ggf. alte Überschreiben....). Anschließend den Renderer über die (Erweiterten) Grafikeinstellungen von Rune laden (ist etwas mit OpenGL). Spiel neu starten und schauen ob du 4k auswählen kannst.

Durch die DLL hast du zusätzlich noch weitere "Erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen" und kannst ggf. mehr Einstellungen vornehmen, als mit der DLL die im Originalspiel mitgeliefert wurde.


> UT2004 geht erst gar nicht bis 4k rauf und zeigt in jeder Auflösung Balken an bei mir....


Hast du mal probiert die Auflösung über die .ini von UT2k4 anzupassen?


----------

